# Solved: Problems reading Olympus .mov files



## elainehop (Mar 28, 2005)

Have upgraded computer to Acer Aspire 1640, to better enable video editing, and found that programs don't recognise my .mov files from the Olympus Camedia C-730 camera.

Quicktime is the only loyal program. Thumbs Plus 3.3, and Even Windows Media Player won't recognise them now where previously I had to repeatedly stop Windows Media Player from interfering in my choice of program to read these files.

Was Windows 98SE, and now have Windows XP. Can't see any other difference that should matter.

Is there a Media Converter that works better than others? And, what would I change it to? From searching and reading looks like a possible way to go.

Thanking you in anticipation!

Elaine


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

elainehop said:


> Have upgraded computer to Acer Aspire 1640, to better enable video editing, and found that programs don't recognise my .mov files from the Olympus Camedia C-730 camera.
> Thanking you in anticipation! Elaine


This will take care of that .MOV problem :up: 
http://i1.tinypic.com/xqkh39.jpg Just shot a quick Vid on my Nikon P2 and it worked great..On other players all you do is hear the .MOV but get no video..
http://www.divx-digest.com/software/media_player_classic.html

http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/video_players/media_player_classic.cfm

or IrfanView http://www.irfanview.com/main_download_engl.htm works good with .MOV also.

http://tinyurl.com/ztnaa -> Google for .MOV players


----------



## elainehop (Mar 28, 2005)

Thankyou *kidcnote,* What a response! :up: Will have lots of fun sorting through this selection of gems! Love this sort of stuff.

Had already seached on Google, but obviously not with the rigtht search info. Thanks again.

Now to go play 

Elaine


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

elainehop said:


> Thankyou *kidcnote,* What a response! :up: Will have lots of fun sorting through this selection of gems! Love this sort of stuff
> Now to go play  Elaine


Glad to help..


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

kidcnote said:


> This will take care of that .MOV problem :up:
> http://i1.tinypic.com/xqkh39.jpg Just shot a quick Vid on my Nikon P2 and it worked great..On other players all you do is hear the .MOV but get no video..
> http://www.divx-digest.com/software/media_player_classic.html
> 
> ...


And you can convert those .mov files to avi or alot of other formats with this http://i1.tinypic.com/zn68w0.jpg :up: so they'll play in just about anything you have..Download the Blink.. http://www.radgametools.com/#Bink


----------



## elainehop (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks again *kidcnote.* Had only tried Digital Media Converter Ver 2.5 before and that elongated the picture as well as converted, so was not satisfactory.  Super long horses with very wide faces don't look quite right! Didn't get to the reading of directions, and that was the next chore, hoping for a choice in output size.
Have not had a chance to try any more, but managed to download a few so far.  Fun times ahead!
Elaine


----------

